# Awesome/Beautiful Benchtable (Microcool)



## douglatins (May 23, 2009)

Thinking about getting myself one. 279USD on Sidewinder. A little expensive, but still awesome looking. Want so bad it hurts a little. But only works with water cooling setups, because if not you might get the dust barrier problems some people get in their VGAs and CPUs HS

Img code fixed with help


----------



## ShadowFold (May 23, 2009)

If that was around 100$, I would SO get that. I'm getting tired of cases, I change my hardware too much


----------



## alexp999 (May 23, 2009)

img code works like this:


```
[img]****[[B]/[/B]img]
```

and dont forget to take the url codes out when you edit


----------



## PaulieG (May 23, 2009)

I believe binge has one of these. It is beautiful, though I'm not sure the price tag is worth $200 more than my highspeed tech station in terms of functionality.



ShadowFold said:


> If that was around 100$, I would SO get that. I'm getting tired of cases, I change my hardware too much



Yup. That's why I bought the Highspeed tech station at $100. I'll never go back to cases.


----------



## crtecha (May 23, 2009)

wow I really want one of these.  THat thing is soo slick looking!!


----------



## douglatins (May 23, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> I believe binge has one of these. It is beautiful, though I'm not sure the price tag is worth $200 more than my highspeed tech station in terms of functionality.
> 
> 
> 
> Yup. That's why I bought the Highspeed tech station at $100. I'll never go back to cases.



Any Pics?

Found these: 





By the looks, i could make one myself with the proper tools, i guess if it comes to choice the microcool wins. That is like having it lying around in the table in my opinion


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 23, 2009)

what are those rods sticking out of it?

nvm, shadowfold explained it to me.


----------



## douglatins (May 23, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> what are those rods sticking out of it?



I think for securing PCI cards so they dont dangle and break


----------



## douglatins (May 24, 2009)

Though they look quite easy to make, i might make one


----------



## PaulieG (May 24, 2009)

douglatins said:


> Any Pics?
> 
> Found these:
> http://www.highspeedpc.com/Merchant2/graphics/TD_STD_640w.jpg
> ...



They are basic, but quite functional. That's all I care about.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 24, 2009)

FrozenCPU have it for $259.99 The tech station is pretty sweet. I would love to have one if There wasn't smokers in the house...


----------



## bogmali (May 24, 2009)

Is that the Banchetto 101? I've always wanted one but it's a little too expensive for me


----------



## DreamSeller (May 24, 2009)

so how much would that be with shipping ?


----------



## kenkickr (May 24, 2009)

After I'm done with my case I think I'll make one like this...but blue


----------

